
Big Data’s Impact in the World - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/12/sunday-review/big-datas-impact-in-the-world.html?ref=technology
======
bsg75
"What is Big Data? A meme and marketing term" for analytics. In some ways a
distraction from established, proven techniques.

